# Add Java



## Growth Plate (Dec 12, 2022)

.


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

Asu


----------



## cloUder (Dec 12, 2022)

class bump{
public static void main(String[] args) {
System.out.println("bump"); 
}
}


----------



## Growth Plate (Dec 12, 2022)

cloUder said:


> class bump{
> public static void main(String[] args) {
> System.out.println("bump");
> }
> }


for(clouderPosted = true){
clouderReputation += 1;
}


----------



## capybara (Dec 14, 2022)

for(int i = 0; i <= 100; i++){
System.out.println(“bbc only”);
}


----------



## Brownskink (Dec 21, 2022)

Jowoan ayo !!


----------

